# Pushing more than 3EV



## alaios (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear all,
the reviewer in this link pushes his raw files to more than 3 EV (my lightroom slider goes up to +3 EV) I Was wondering though if I can push than more 3 EV in lightroom.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d7200/13

How I can do that?
Regards
Alex


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 16, 2015)

I can't check this because I type this on my iPad, but try typing in the number rather than using the slider. That used to work in the past for things like temperature.


----------



## DGStinner (Nov 16, 2015)

If you use the adjustment brush, you could paint over the entire image and add an additional 3 stops to the exposure.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 16, 2015)

alaios said:


> (my lightroom slider goes up to +3 EV)



Which version of LR are you using?  Exposure in PV2010 should go to +4 and PV2012 should go to +5


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which version of LR are you using?  Exposure in PV2010 should go to +4 and PV2012 should go to +5


I've pulled as much as +3 stops on the exposure with sometimes satisfactory results.  You have to begin with a RAW file.  JPEGs don't give that much since that have already been adjusted in the camera and this may limit the adjustment remaining.  When you start pushing exposure, the noise will also creep in and +3EV may make the result too noisy.  

Of course, it should be clear that ideally, you want to get the exposure right in the camera. So, that a +3EVin post processing is not necessary.


----------

